# This coyote practically climbed a cliff to get to me.



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Went out of town for a funeral last weekend and decided to slip out for a little calling afterwards. On my first stand I ended up spotting this coyote hard charging after only about 10 seconds of calling. He was running down the huge hill in the center of the pic below at about 2,000 yards away (my best guess). He disappeared behind the cliff and reappeared clawing up the small ridge below me. I whooped to stop him and that was all she wrote. It took a while to recover the coyote since it ended up rolling about 20 yards down the steep hill that it came up. I walked out to the edge and could not see how in the heck he made it up to me. It looked like a cliff below. Definitely one of my favorite stands of all time!

















Below is a pic of where he climbed up to me.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

That's cool as heck! I don't think I'd have even tried to call from there.


----------

